# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Leder Tanning kits - Rain water or Tap water

## FletchNZ

Hey guys,
Going through the process of tanning my first deer skin with a Leder tanning kit I picked up. 
I have a nice fellow hide that has been salted and fleshed, next up I need to make the tanning brew, the guide I read online recommends rain water.

How important is this - will normal tap water do or should I try and source some?

----------


## Spook

Sourcing rainwater at this time of year is not difficult.

----------


## Dundee

I'm guessing if its townie tap water it could have fluoride or other chemicals in it that might react with the tanning chemicals.

----------


## Richard007

Na mate. Don't worry about the water. Need to pickle the hide first. I used an acid and dropped the pH down to about 2ish. Been a while now but think there was some salt in there. Google it. Then it gets neutralised with baking soda after a week/10 days. Then good wash with detergent and do your tanning then.

----------


## FletchNZ

Cheers guys, I'll source some rain water then, I think I know a guy haha. That seems to be a different method than the guide for the kit says, not sure if that works right with chems. 

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk

----------


## Richard007

Usually chlorine and fluoride gas off if you leave it over night. Just a tip. Water not worth worrying about.

----------


## Beanie

I have used this kit before and water dont matter dude 
The skins came out great as long as you have done the prep work

----------


## FletchNZ

Sweet, well I scored 60l of rainwater anyway. Skin has been cured for 4 days and washed, I'll stretch it out to tomorrow.  I'll post pic when fully done. 

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk

----------


## FletchNZ

Quick Question, its stretched out on a board, and ive been rubbing the leather lube into it... how long do I leave it on the board for?

----------


## Beanie

I left mine on there for at least a week just to make sure

----------


## Dundee

10 days does the buiss with the kero home job.

----------


## FletchNZ

Done, im very happy with it, 2 fuck ups when skinning it but for a first attempt at skinning and tanning im thrilled. 

Whole process wasn't hard and i will do it again with my next deer

----------


## Dundee

Is it a soft hide or stiff? Don't want the dipshits answering just Fletch?

----------


## FletchNZ

Sorry, for the late reply, been out of town. 

The hide is pretty soft, I took it out of the solution, let it hang for a day or two to drip try then pinned it to the board and rubbed the leather lube into it. That has made the leather reasonably soft and flexible, I haven't had to break it in at all. 

You can see kinks at the neck and far legs - the board wasn't big enough so I pull the longer bits around the board and stapled them to the back so they dried that way and are the only bits needing work. I can roll it up or fold it easily.

----------

